# Not sure !!! Need help with rhinestone templates



## theteeshop (May 26, 2006)

Hello all,
I have the Corel Draw X3 rhinestone plug in from Luis, and I have done three templates based on using 10ss stones(2.85mm). I am having a big problem with the templates after I am done cutting. The stones wont fit. I have added up to 3.15 in size and stones still wont fit in circles. Is there a better way to determine how much larger to make the stone size using the plugin software....

Yes, I could by smaller stones to fit the templates I have done so far, but I want to find a better reference for this issue. Any help is appreciated.
Im just getting started... 
Thanks
Roz


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Luis wold be the one to contact. He is great and I am sure he will help you sort it out.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I don't use Corel Draw to create my rhinestone templates but with my ACS software I cut my circles 3.35mm and the rhinestones fit perfectly. The holes are large enough so that the rhinestones lift out of the template easily with the transfer tape but not too large so that they move around a lot.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, You want to be atleast 3.4mm for ss10 stones. We have the stone stencil system and it is the easiest thing I have ever done. The template you cut are really no good now. They even be to big for ss6's. Just got the rhinestone car decal system today and it is sweet!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

remember the Korean stones are not the same size as the Szworski stones... for ss10 you need to cut at least 3.1 or 3.2 for ss6 cut at 2.1 or 2.2 

When just starting...I suggest cutting a test template...with several holes of different measurements so you can be sure before you cut a large template..

to see the difference in stone sizes...go to Rhinestone Sample Card and Rhinestone Sizes

you will note that there are two sizes for several sizes...the large size is for Korean stones..


----------



## theteeshop (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the help!!! I will try a few of these suggstions.Thanks!!!!!!!! 



charles95405 said:


> remember the Korean stones are not the same size as the Szworski stones... for ss10 you need to cut at least 3.1 or 3.2 for ss6 cut at 2.1 or 2.2
> 
> When just starting...I suggest cutting a test template...with several holes of different measurements so you can be sure before you cut a large template..
> 
> ...


----------



## theteeshop (May 26, 2006)

Hi, Stone Stencil is pretty exspensive for me right now, that's why I decided to go with the Corel Plug-in from Luis. It's pretty easy, but there is a problem when cutting the circle big enough to fit the stone you are using. So at this point , that's my biggest issue. By the way, what the Stone Stencil set you back, an is that all the software you need to make templates?
Thanks for your help
Roz




TheDecalWorld said:


> Yes, You want to be atleast 3.4mm for ss10 stones. We have the stone stencil system and it is the easiest thing I have ever done. The template you cut are really no good now. They even be to big for ss6's. Just got the rhinestone car decal system today and it is sweet!


----------



## theteeshop (May 26, 2006)

I did talk to Luis, he suggested I check Www.Rhinestoneguy.com's site. Bu it's too much to read through ! So I decided to post here. Thanks for your help.




taricp35 said:


> Luis wold be the one to contact. He is great and I am sure he will help you sort it out.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

theteeshop said:


> I did talk to Luis, he suggested I check Www.Rhinestoneguy.com's site. Bu it's too much to read through ! So I decided to post here. Thanks for your help.


The rhinestone guy sells rhinestones so was he suggesting you get better stones?
He did not tell you what size to cut your templates?


----------



## theteeshop (May 26, 2006)

Yes I told him. And that's what he suggested. I'm thinking maybe there may have been info on the site 
concerning what the tolerance would be.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Try playing with the offset value on your cutter. I've been doing this for a while and by accident, I changed the offset value on my cutter, and the holes I had been cutting at 3.2mm for my ss10 stones no longer worked. I had adjusted the offset down to .25. Just to test it out, I set the offset at .9, and the holes were too big. I put it back at my normal 0.6 and the holes were perfect. I say all this to say that I never changed the size of my holes, I just tweeked the offset. I still do not profess to understand the "offset", but it can make a difference.


----------



## theteeshop (May 26, 2006)

BlingItOn said:


> I don't use Corel Draw to create my rhinestone templates but with my ACS software I cut my circles 3.35mm and the rhinestones fit perfectly. The holes are large enough so that the rhinestones lift out of the template easily with the transfer tape but not too large so that they move around a lot.


Sounds like a good size. I went to 3.25 ... So I'll try that next.
By the way, what is ACS software??


----------



## theteeshop (May 26, 2006)

allhamps said:


> Try playing with the offset value on your cutter. I've been doing this for a while and by accident, I changed the offset value on my cutter, and the holes I had been cutting at 3.2mm for my ss10 stones no longer worked. I had adjusted the offset down to .25. Just to test it out, I set the offset at .9, and the holes were too big. I put it back at my normal 0.6 and the holes were perfect. I say all this to say that I never changed the size of my holes, I just tweeked the offset. I still do not profess to understand the "offset", but it can make a difference.


Lol!! That sounds like something to try. I was just about to ask what the offset does.... Thanks for the info.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

theteeshop said:


> Sounds like a good size. I went to 3.25 ... So I'll try that next.
> By the way, what is ACS software??


The ACS software is the software that is sold with the Eagle, Falcon, KNK, and GroovE cutters. I think it is sold with some other cutters too and it can be sold separately too. Here is another thread that talks about it.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t93093.html

This link will show you most of the rhinestone systems that are out there. 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html

Also SandyMcC is usually on the forum a lot and she can tell you more about this software as she is the one that wrote their manual, I believe.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

BML Builder said:


> Also SandyMcC is usually on the forum a lot and she can tell you more about this software as she is the one that wrote their manual, I believe.


Yes, please post any questions you have and I'll respond. Also, here are the free videos that show the umpteen ways I've found to do different rhinestone designing in KNK and ACS Studio. 

Rhinestone Videos


----------



## eonis360 (Apr 5, 2009)

i need to get into rhinestones. Been thinking about sellin my cutter and just outsourcing though


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I've found that my profit margins are better, of course, when I do the designs myself. I also get more business, because I can lower the price, but still obtain a very good profit margin when I don't involve a third party. I also HATE "stock" designs from companies. That means if they have it EVERYBODY else has it. I like to make my customers feel as though they are the only person that has a design, and I produce my own "stock" designs in very limited quantities.

On a separate note, why sell your cutter? You can still outsource rhinestones and use the cutter for other things. I'm beginning to see that the "combination" designs with heat press glitter, flock, etc and the rhinestones are on the upswing.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

a couple other systems are out there... There is a couple programs from Graphtec i-DesignR and there is winpcsign Pro which has drivers for around 400 cutters..you can download a demo from some sites...I don't have a link but I think SandyJo (sjidohair) on the forum has a link to a demo. I know a distributor has a demo, but since he is a friend, I am reluctant to post his site...Joto paper has a system, but I believe it is the DAS system. I have also heard a new system is coming out from another vendor...but my brain is fried and I can't recall who...


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

allhamps said:


> I've found that my profit margins are better, of course, when I do the designs myself. I also get more business, because I can lower the price, but still obtain a very good profit margin when I don't involve a third party. I also HATE "stock" designs from companies. That means if they have it EVERYBODY else has it. I like to make my customers feel as though they are the only person that has a design, and I produce my own "stock" designs in very limited quantities.
> 
> On a separate note, why sell your cutter? You can still outsource rhinestones and use the cutter for other things. I'm beginning to see that the "combination" designs with heat press glitter, flock, etc and the rhinestones are on the upswing.


You are so right stock designs. I sometimes have to use them but really prefer not to. I want my customers to have something that was created just for them.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> You are so right stock designs. I sometimes have to use them but really prefer not to. I want my customers to have something that was created just for them.


I have to agree with you too!! We have been asked many times if we have a catalog of things that we offer, but we just tell them that we do custom orders, not stock items. We do have pictures of items that we have done, but we do not have a catalog of stock items that we can do. We have always told everyone that if you have an idea of something let us see if we can create it for you. That is what we prefer to do as compared to just doing the same things over and over.


----------



## theteeshop (May 26, 2006)

Thanks so much!!!!!


BML Builder said:


> The ACS software is the software that is sold with the Eagle, Falcon, KNK, and GroovE cutters. I think it is sold with some other cutters too and it can be sold separately too. Here is another thread that talks about it.
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t93093.html
> 
> This link will show you most of the rhinestone systems that are out there.
> ...


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

You're welcome. We are all out here to try and help each other out. I have learned a lot from others and I will gladly pass on any info I can to help someone else out too!! If you need help this is truly the place to check. If you can't find the answers by looking just ask and you will surely get the answers.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Well put Marilyn


----------



## VickiRob (Jul 21, 2008)

Those of you out there trying to make rhinestone templates...don't give up. My Roland GX24 just cut some awesome rhinestone templates and a year ago vendors said it wouldnt work. I used the 60 degree blade, set the force up to 220 and used the Hartco sandblast 425. I got a great deal at Rhinestone Designz on the software called WinPSIGN 2010 Pro for the cutting. As suggested somewhere else in this forum, I had it double cut by going to Edit>Duplicate, so it was easy to weed. Good luck to all!


----------

